# [FAQ] Dubbio su emerge <Kernel>

## Barb0ne

Quando emergo il sorgente del kernel con Es. emerge gentoo-souces

non ho la possibilità di vedere la versione precisa del kernel che emergo che opzione devo dare a emerge per vedere una lista dei kernel e delle relative versioni che posso scaricare ?

In pratica se io voglio emergere la versione 2.6.5 in particolare o la 2.6.0 come devo fare ?

Oppure in caso di scricamento del sorgente basta scaricare una versione specifica e decomprimerla in /usr/src ci pensa lui a creare tutte le sottodir occorrenti ?

Scusate se chiedo pure l'A B C .

Ciao Corrado

----------

## n3mo

Per le varie tipologie del kernel, consulta http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/gentoo-kernel.xml, in particolare la serie 2.6 stabile del kernel la trovi in gentoo-dev-sources, con emerge -p vedi  i pacchetti che emerge andrà a scaricare e compilare, dal Gentoo Handbook.

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/portage-manual.xml#doc_chap3

mod: direi che un bel link è preferibile al copia e incolla  :Rolling Eyes:  -MyZelF

Un consiglio, oltre alle pagine di man (man emerge in questo caso) che possono risolvere la maggior parte dei dubbi che ti possono venire, approfitta della documentazione online, che è tra le migliori che io abia mai visto.

p.s.

se sono stato abbastanza esauriente metti il tag risolto al post.  :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Per vedere gli ebuild disponibili e il loro stato potresti anche usare http://packages.gentoo.org

----------

## shev

 *Barb0ne wrote:*   

> che opzione devo dare a emerge per vedere una lista dei kernel e delle relative versioni che posso scaricare ?

 

Bhe, cominciare con l'opzione -s può dare qualche info utile. Oppure un "ls /usr/portage/sys-kernel/tipo-sources-che-vuoi/" ti da le versioni disponibili.

 *Quote:*   

> In pratica se io voglio emergere la versione 2.6.5 in particolare o la 2.6.0 come devo fare ?

 

Fai come dicevo sopra, vedi come si chiama l'ebuild della versione che vuoi e passi il path completo a emerge.

 *Quote:*   

> Oppure in caso di scricamento del sorgente basta scaricare una versione specifica e decomprimerla in /usr/src ci pensa lui a creare tutte le sottodir occorrenti ?

 

Si, anche se essendo presenti in portage gran parte delle versioni del kernel che potresti desiderare usare emerge imho è meglio. Cmq sia, ricordati ovviamente di aggiornare ogni volta il link /usr/src/linux in modo che punti alla directory del kernel che decidi di usare.

----------

## Danilo

Se ti interessa sapere quali versioni sono disponibili puoi dare :

```

etcat -v <nomepacchetto>

es:

etcat -v gentoo-dev-sources

```

----------

## Barb0ne

Grazie le spiegazioni sono state molto chiare

----------

## MyZelF

Non dimenticare di aggiungere al titolo il tag [Risolto]

----------

